# what’s the best way to deal with tortoise death?



## enchilada (Apr 10, 2019)

My radiata tortoise passed away this morning after battling illness for 8 months

Whats the best way to treat the physical remains of the dead tortoise ?
Should I just buried it under a tree and let it back to Mother Nature’s embrace ?

Or buried it like a human , contained in coffin ?

Or let the carnivores insects clean the flesh and keep the shell as memories?

https://www.tortoiseforum.org/threa...-stopped-eating-and-move-on-hind-legs.168331/


----------



## JoesMum (Apr 10, 2019)

I think it is each to their own. Do what feels right to you.

We lost Joe two years ago after 47 years with us. We had him cremated and buried his ashes in our garden in “his place” where his cold frame was and where he awoke each morning. That was what was right for us. The garden was always Joe’s really. 

And in his memory, I bought and planted sedum spectibile... because I never did forgive him for eating my prized plants to the ground in under 30 minutes even if it was entirely my fault for not fencing them off 

We have many special memories of Joe, as you will of your tortoise.

Do what feels right to you.


----------



## enchilada (Apr 10, 2019)

JoesMum said:


> I think it is each to their own. Do what feels right to you.
> 
> We lost Joe two years ago after 47 years with us. We had him cremated and buried his ashes in our garden in “his place” where his cold frame was and where he awoke each morning. That was what was right for us. The garden was always Joe’s really.
> 
> ...





Rest In Peace under my hibiscus tree . 
I buried some hibiscus flowers and Mazuri pellets . His favorite.


----------



## wellington (Apr 10, 2019)

Sorry for your loss. I agree with JoesMum. Whatever feels right for you.


----------



## JoesMum (Apr 10, 2019)

enchilada said:


> Rest In Peace under my hibiscus tree .
> I buried some hibiscus flowers and Mazuri pellets . His favorite.



That’s lovely  Especially the hibiscus and Mazuri... I was tempted to bury a cherry with Joe. He loved the windfalls from our neighbour’s tree that slightly overhangs our garden. It was a race for me to get to them and pick them up before he found them!

Rest in peace indeed


----------



## vladimir (Apr 11, 2019)

enchilada said:


> Rest In Peace under my hibiscus tree .
> I buried some hibiscus flowers and Mazuri pellets . His favorite.



so sorry for your loss. that looks like a beautiful resting place.


----------



## Sleppo (Apr 11, 2019)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## Ray--Opo (Apr 11, 2019)

Sorry for your loss. I agree with JoesMum do what you prefer and maybe a favorite spot of your tort.


----------



## Christine&Callidus (Apr 11, 2019)

so sorry for your loss <3


----------



## Heckhaven (Apr 12, 2019)

enchilada said:


> My radiata tortoise passed away this morning after battling illness for 8 months
> 
> Whats the best way to treat the physical remains of the dead tortoise ?
> Should I just buried it under a tree and let it back to Mother Nature’s embrace ?
> ...


It really is up to you. If you want to keep the shell as a remembrance - depending on where you live - putting him out and leaving for the insects (which would take forever depending on his size), would be the easiest. But, the time and the smell - it would need to be put somewhere save and away from houses/people. An area with Vultures around would be quicker and a cleaner way - they would clean out all tissue.. Burying him would be the most common - but again would need very deep to cover any odor. If you have a Taxidermist near - he might clean out all tissue for you and just return the shell.


----------



## ccooley (Apr 12, 2019)

I lost my Dandy (Dandelion) earlier this year. It broke my heart to think of leaving her in the ground but that just seemed like the best option for me. 
I had only had her for about four months and the vet said she could have eaten something before I got her and it slowly killed her. I was still a sad day, I take being a Tortious’s human very seriously! Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Ray--Opo (Apr 12, 2019)

ccooley said:


> View attachment 269570
> View attachment 269571
> View attachment 269572
> I lost my Dandy (Dandelion) earlier this year. It broke my heart to think of leaving her in the ground but that just seemed like the best option for me.
> I had only had her for about four months and the vet said she could have eaten something before I got her and it slowly killed her. I was still a sad day, I take being a Tortious’s human very seriously! Sorry for your loss.


Love the footprints


----------



## ccooley (Apr 12, 2019)

Thanks the vet’s office made those for me. When I got her to the vet she was already gone.


----------



## Sue Ann (Apr 15, 2019)

enchilada said:


> Rest In Peace under my hibiscus tree .
> I buried some hibiscus flowers and Mazuri pellets . His favorite.



sorry for your loss. I always buried my pets in a small cemetaryon our property under a special tree.


----------



## The Hutt (Jul 22, 2019)

Sorry for your loss. My first Tortoise died very suddenly. With no signs of anything. I got him ready for his soak and that was it. R.I.P. After getting over the shock, I made him a nice grave on the side of my house and still go back and lay dandelions on it when they are in season.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jul 22, 2019)

RIP lil guy. So sad


----------



## method89 (Jul 22, 2019)

JoesMum said:


> I think it is each to their own. Do what feels right to you.
> 
> We lost Joe two years ago after 47 years with us. We had him cremated and buried his ashes in our garden in “his place” where his cold frame was and where he awoke each morning. That was what was right for us. The garden was always Joe’s really.
> 
> ...


 
47 years? That's a true companion. I've started my tortoise journey a bit too late to get to that long but hopefully my kids will continue where I leave off.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 22, 2019)

I have a small area in my back yard for burying pets.
It's in a corner. In an area that future owners of this house aren't likely to disturb.
So far it's a few birds and some pet fishes.
No tortoises.
My dog was cremated and is in a box inside the house.
(For me, my dog was elevated to family. Not a pet.)
But several animals have also left here unceremoniously in a garbage can.
Every animal that comes into my life gets the best that I can provide for it. But not all of them form a bond with me in my mind (or my heart)
I've never lost a tortoise. But I've also never had one that I deeply cared about. Being honest.
So, as was stated previously. Whatever feels right.
I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Maggie T (Jul 22, 2019)

So sorry. RIP


----------



## katieandiggy (Jul 23, 2019)

I had my tortoise cremated. At the moment I have his ashes in a box but I am going to bury them in his outdoor tortoise enclosure under his favourite campanula.


----------

